# Was Charles I Good Looking?



## wainscottbl (Sep 14, 2016)

Here is a link to the Google images. I am using his image for the looks of a character. His stature and manners fit the character. Charles I was 5'1" though  Does such a short height turn you off, ladies? Not asking for myself lol. I'm 5'8" or so. This guy is going have to stand on his tippy toes for a kiss lol, if the girl is above average height (maybe?). Average height for a woman is 5'6". I'm not sure the kiss height yet! Well, he's 5'1", thought of being a jockey until a leg injury stopped his dream, and so forth. But I decided to use Charles I. He'll have the long hair, the goatee, etc. It will make him stand out. I want him to be good looking, even quite good looking. Charles I looks good looking to me, but sometimes paintings are hard to really be captured for some. Some may have the mind to do so. Some people perceive some things better than others in other words. 




Would a 5'1" man have to stand on his toes to kiss a: 

1. 5'6" woman?
2. 5"8 woman?
3. 5'10" woman? I think so. That's nine inches! He might do so. He will almost need a stool!


----------



## Sonata (Sep 14, 2016)

wainscottbl said:


> Would a 5'1" man have to stand on his toes to kiss a:
> 
> 1. 5'6" woman? YES
> 2. 5"8 woman?  DEFINITELY
> 3. 5'10" woman? I think so. That's nine inches! He might do so. He will almost need a stool!


  OR A STEP-LADDER.

Actually, since when was the average height of a woman in his time be 5'6" when women are supposedly growing taller as time goes by, and yet the current average height is 5'4".


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Sep 14, 2016)

Tell the young lass to lean closer next time. I've read somewhere that most men prefer shorter women, taller women prefer just as tall or taller men. However, in this case, she might want to tease him. Make your lover work for that kiss!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 14, 2016)

What is good looking now may not have been considered handsome then, and vice-versa, so an unanswerable question.


----------



## Sonata (Sep 14, 2016)

I do not think that a mans looks, good or otherwise, have ever been that important  to a woman.  There are many other things that make a man attractive to a women.

After all, most women do not look for a man to be arm-candy.  Maybe bank-roll candy but if that is what they want, then good luck to them.  But how many men can say the same about wanting arm-candy, although I guess that matters on the red carpet.


----------



## wainscottbl (Sep 14, 2016)

This is set in modern day I forgot to mention. So the women would be today's average height. And yes, looks matter more than height. One thing I read is that women do not mind bald hair as much as people think. Look at Vladimir Putin. I think even his female detractors would say he's sexy. He keeps it buzzed though, which helps. My friend with body issues (he was once very overweight) think's I'm superficial because I say looks are not in the eye of the beholder. Mozart or Bach being better is one thing, but Mozart is more beautiful than say the music of St. Vincent. I like both, but...so that's it. I'm looking for objective beauty or looks if possible.


----------



## Book Cook (Sep 15, 2016)

@wainscottbl  --  I know what you mean about objective beauty. There is such a thing, though a bit harder to agree on. Especially today when everyone is pampered, and everyone is encouraged to be proud of the way they already are, thus discouraged to better themselves and be what they could be. They've started adding "shaming" to every negative adjective, creating a new form of -ism.

Yes, height has mattered. Arguably always. They say that Napoleon wasn't as short as the stories say. If he wasn't, then the reason his enemies invented his shortness was to discredit him. It shows us that height did indeed play a role in the perception of a man. "What? Napoleon is conquering continents!?" ; "Yes, but he's short."

Today it is also quite obvious that height of a man matters. I can count on the fingers of one hand how many couples I've seen where the woman is taller. And every time I did see it, it looked funny and strange. I asked other people how they viewed such unions (both male and female) and they responded in much the same way.

Some things are simply coded in. Female birds will choose a mate whose song is the best, or whose plumage is the most colorful. We're not that far-removed from such notions either. 

Your man, at 5'1", wouldn't be in good stead unless he had something else to compensate, like wherewithal or something. I don't think handsome features on a man that short are redeeming enough either.


----------

